# Is this a good Receiver for around 1700



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

In preperation of the completion of my home, I puchased my new sterio components. I am trying to see if I made the best decision for the money. I purchaes 2 B&W 850's, 2 B&B 650's, and a B&W recessed center channel. To run the show, I purchased a Rotel RSX 1058. It ran me $1700 for the receiver, and just wanted to see if in your opinion that I got the best product for the money.

Thanks, 
James


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Help....Best Receiver for around 1700*

Well, I haven't heard it, so I can't speak to sound quality, but from a feature perspective, you missing out on decoding of all the next generation sound formats (Dolby THD, DTS MA). I'd say the top of the line Integra 8.8 would offer better features for the same money, or go with the 7.8 and an Audyssey pro install and be ahead money with likely better sound.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Help....Best Receiver for around 1700*

Any of the Yamaha, Denon, Integra (Sony ES but listen first as some don't like their sound) are going to give you a lot bang for the buck. You might start with how many HD components are you going to connect and do you want any room for growth. This is often a limiting factor if you have old components with HDMI and are limited to component video. I found this to be the largest single constraint when I was looking for a new receiver.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Help....Best Receiver for around 1700*

I hope you don't take offense but asking this question after you buy the receiver might not be the best idea. If you bought it and you like it that should be enough. All buyers remorse will do is lessen your enjoyment. Its like asking what someone paid for the same car you just bought. if they tell you they paid $1000 less it will just make you feel bad.

I will give my opinion since this is fairly close to my recent experience. 

I recently sold my RSX 1055 which was around $1400 new (Can) when I bought it. I ran it stand alone for a while and then with a 140 wpc parasound 3 ch amp for a while. 

I replaced it with a Denon 3808. The Rotel was quite nice for 2 ch music. Very nice full warm sound. Nice build quality. Simple to use but rather limited functions and cruddy looking GUI. 

The 1058 is not in my opinion at all a good value for the $. Sorry. Not that it may not sound decent, be well built or look nice but the technology is simply outdated for a receiver that $400 more than my Denon. No upconversion to 1080P? Just about every TV today is native 1080p. Now maybe that isn't important to you (its not to me I just let all signals pass through my 3808 with no upscaling) but if its why pay the extra for the feature you won't use. 
It won't decode bitsteamed DTS Master or other HD lossless audio. Once again may not be important now as both my players PS3 and HDA3 do the decoding for me but if receivers that cost half the 1058 can do it it? No Audessy setup. Now I thought this was something I didn't need. Always just used a setup disk and a RS sound meter. But after running it with my 3808 I found the corrections tamed some room effects that I had and it simply sounder "better" than the RSX 1055. I can bypass the EQ if I want so I'm not stuck with it. Frankly I find the rotel GUI sucks. Its yucky to look at and clunky to navigate. The Denon GUI is a little tricky at time but it looks 100 times better. Amplification. I have a 5.1 setup so I did not have an issue with only 5 amps in the Rotel. But most receivers in this price range have 7 (I'm redirecting my back 2 vhs to Biamp the fronts). If you compare with sub 1 K receivers to the Rotel I might say the Rotel has a superior amp system even with its lower (but accurately measured output) However at $1500 plus there are several revivers putting out an honest power output of close to 2xs the Rotel. The above mentioned Integra is putting out a THX Certified 130 w X7. 

Upgrades. Many receivers in this price range are easily upgradable via Internet. While Rotel has released updates for its receivers its a more cumbersome process. Then there are other features that some may care about while others may not. Features I didn't think I would care bout that I do :Built in Internet radio. Have Internet get 1000s of free stations. Media streaming capability I can stream music from my PC. Network connectivity. I can control my receiver via a web interface from any PC in my house or even remotely (though I've never needed to). 

In terms of performance I simply find the movie watching in terms of surround ability and separation superior to the Rotel. 

If you are happy with the the sound of the Rotel and it meets your needs be happy. Maybe you don't care about all these other features decoding abilities GUI etc. I am not saying the Rotel is not best for you but in terms of "best bang for buck" which HAS to include features it just isn't competitive in the price class with Marantz, Denon, Integra IMO. 

BTW those are very nice speakers you have the Rotel paired with. Sure you will enjoy no matter what .


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice supportive atmosphere ehh? (thats a joke)

You got a nice reciever that will sound better then some units others mentioned and thats the whole point, a "yucky" GUI is something I dont see and it has alot of adjustments to tweak many situations. The 1080P never struck me as an issue but I prefer to direct wire video and bypass any reciever, and the audio can be run inot the 7.1 bypass aslong as your BluRay has internal decoder. While I do own a Rotel Processor I still think I have a honest opinion, I upgraded from a top model Onkyo TXNR900 reciever a few years ago and while movies were close in sound (the Rotel has far more adjustments) the music was really where the Rotel shined. Rotel has a good customer service and a lengthy coverage longer than many other units and updates are not difficult to do at all. The set up on other units will get you close but an SPL meter, attention to details and setup will get you the same results, if you need you can use mechanical treatments which while harder to do is a far better way than a mass market room correction devise. Avoiding room correction if possible is best bet but the units that have that feature are alot of fun and cool to have.
Asking opinions after you already made a choice is a gamble that you found out doesnt always offer what you want to hear but remember people have strong opinions that you can either take to heart or accept and dismiss, your opinion is all that matters right? I think from a strictly sound side of the coin you did great, the other issues may or may not be an issue with you but all can be worked around.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jnorman8 said:


> ... To run the show, I purchased a Rotel RSX 1058. It ran me $1700 for the receiver, and just wanted to see if in your opinion that I got the best product for the money....Thanks,
> James


What were you looking for when you got the Rotel??? ... Did you get it??? ... if your answer is yes, then you should be happy with what you got :bigsmile:

Maybe there'll be something better in that price range ... something with different features than what you got (HDMI, upconversion, autocalibration, etc.) but the important thing is: What you wanted/needed???

Like Superchad said, maybe you don't run all your equipment through the receiver and hook up the video signal directly to projector/TV (as I do), then you don't need HDMI or upconversion; if you don't need the autocalibration to set up your speakers, is fine too ... :yes:

Bottom line ... If you're not happy and still have the chance to return the Rotel ... do it, but if you're happy Enjoy it!!! :bigsmile:


----------

